# Грыжи шейного отдела. Нужна ли здесь хирургическая операция?



## armandosh (4 Авг 2017)

Пациент, мой папа, 45 года. Были жалобы регулярные в руке, она немела, иногда немела, сильные боли начались 4 дня назад, когда поднял парализованного дедушку. Прикрепляю заключение мрт. Там специалисты не говорили о операции, тогда как в больнице, где он лежит сейчас говорят только о операции. Причем без каких либо согласий со стороны пациента уже записали на операцию!!! Как вам это? Просто пришли и говорят в среду операция! Дело обстоит в городе Сочи. Ответьте пожалуйста, если тут хирургическая операция, то насколько она будет сложная? Стоит ли ее если что делать в Москве? Смущает тот факт, что ни о каком консервативном лечении они не говорят. Стоит ли попробовать обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Помогите пожалуйста!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Авг 2017)

Покажите поперечные срезы МРТ.


----------



## armandosh (5 Авг 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Покажите поперечные срезы МРТ.


Извиняюсь за такое количество снимков, есть тут что-то информативное?

      

Вот еще снимки


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Авг 2017)

Одно только наличие грыжи МПД не является показанием к оперативному лечению. 
Оперативное лечение - только с согласия пациента. 
Показания к плановому оперативному лечению имеются
В Сочи достаточно неврологов, которые занимаются мануальной терапией. Есть даже профессор.


----------



## armandosh (6 Авг 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо вам большое за ответ!!! Как я понял сначала нужно попробовать лечить консервативно, и смотреть в динамике, и только в случае безрезультатного лечения, подходить к хирургии?? Как можно выйти на этого профессора?


----------

